# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Show us your reloading bench

## Dermastor

Come on guys let's see your reloading bench. Don't want to see a magazine cover so no staged sets just how it looks. Clean up anything non family friendly or just gross. Here's mine to kick things off. Yes I know no press it's just out of shot.
Don't include anything that will make yourself or address identifiable.

's

----------


## Friwi

I won't show mine, as it is a tad more shamble than yours :-)

----------


## Martin358

mine is a mess too

----------


## Tommy

I can't see my bench for the pile of shit that crowns it

----------


## nzfubz

Messy for me  :Zomg:

----------


## Dermastor

Oh bloody hell, that is a master piece, what don't you have? I see some very nice toys there. If that's how it always looks you are one sick puppy. Not in my wildest dreams does mine ever look that tidy. You should see the rest of my room where all the crap lives. It just seems to creep out from the corners when I'm not looking. Congrats that's a work of art mate.

----------


## nzfubz

Haha the other four corners of that room look nothing like that one. Cheers mate appreciate the comments has taken years of collecting shit

----------


## Dermastor

@nzfubz my newest toy is the RCBS Chargemaster. Brought it back from the States a few months ago. I have the aftermarket reducer insert in the trickler and have reprogramed it. It is freeking brilliant not one overcharge in 400 rounds. No more mucking around getting each charge just right.

----------


## nzfubz

Yeah would like one, one day when funds allow. I find the balance scales and trickler weirdly relaxing

----------


## WallyR

Jeez - mine looks positively 'poor relation'  :Grin:

----------


## Dermastor

Look on the positive though. You have soo much room for future purchases. One day you will decide to do some reloading and not be able to find that doohickey you know is there somewhere. I am liking that Lapua brass I can see, what are you reloading.

----------


## 6x47

Looking tidier than usual but only coz I had a cleanup about two weeks ago. Was a total brothel before that

----------


## zimmer

AnD way to go! And what does the inside of a brothel look like.

----------


## Friwi

> Looking tidier than usual but only coz I had a cleanup about two weeks ago. Was a total brothel before that


2 gun safes and about 20 reloading dies , that is the kind of normality I live by :-)

----------


## madjon_

The whole schemozzle

----------


## alcesgigas

After a tidy--and before newer additions.

----------


## zimmer

> Jeez - mine looks positively 'poor relation' 
> Attachment 60767


Looks like a monk's reloading setup   :Have A Nice Day: 
Keep up the high standard of tidyness....

----------


## 223nut

I had a quick look at mine and a wee cry after the kaikoura quakes..... Will worry about that mess later! Powder was all still in its potties but brass has spread an amazing distance

----------


## ChrisF

Very tidy , hell I remember Mulwex , long time ago

----------


## Sideshow

> I had a quick look at mine and a wee cry after the kaikoura quakes..... Will worry about that mess later! Powder was all still in its potties but brass has spread an amazing distance


Can you show us a pic for interest sake if you have one please. Not trying to be a smartass just maybe a before and after to give guys some prospective on what it dose to ordinary lives.

----------


## 223nut

> Can you show us a pic for interest sake if you have one please. Not trying to be a smartass just maybe a before and after to give guys some prospective on what it dose to ordinary lives.


Don't have one at the moment, figured there was nothing there for the eqc claim and carried on. will take a couple when I get stuck into tiding it all up next winter

----------


## Sideshow

Cheers :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Jaco Goosen

Goodness! I'm absolutely astounded by some of these reloading benches. After being booted out of my reloading room to make space for our new boy to be born in March, I had to build myself a new bench. I should have looked at your benches for ideas.

----------


## Kscott

Not big enough though....

----------


## Dermastor

You guys have some great man caves keep the photos coming. I'm getting a B complex looking at all the gear though.

----------


## Simon

Dillon 550 and Dillon 650 with case feeder and bullet feeder.
I load 223, 300 blackout, 308, 9mm, 38 super.

----------


## Mathias

> Dillon 550 and Dillon 650 with case feeder and bullet feeder.
> I load 223, 300 blackout, 308, 9mm, 38 super.
> Attachment 60831


Faark you need some room for those Dillon contraptions aye  :Grin:

----------


## Marty Henry

Mines just a corner in the garage. Last year we had an electrical fire in a freezer in the garage got it put out but the brigade was called just in case. The fire chief got quite grumpy when he saw all the little bottles with explosive on them reckoned i should store them away from the house and only have what i need at the time inside. Said he would make a note that explosives were on site at my address. Also noted the gas bottles there as well. Anyone else encountered this?

----------


## stumpy

he doesnt actually have anything in the fire service act that requires him to record anything , you have a personal usage amount that you are allowed .. he was puffing his chest out for no reason , .

----------


## clickbang

Here's mine. Looking from my comphy chair


Comphy chair

----------


## Marty Henry

> he doesnt actually have anything in the fire service act that requires him to record anything , you have a personal usage amount that you are allowed .. he was puffing his chest out for no reason , .


New to job voli fire chief, didnt get there till the day after was already annoyed that the retired chief another ex brigade member and one active none of whom were designated drivers bought the engine down. Went up to the station the following week and shouted them a few beers and made a donation. Said it was bloody awesome how they responded

----------


## systolic

> he doesnt actually have anything in the fire service act that requires him to record anything , you have a personal usage amount that you are allowed .. he was puffing his chest out for no reason , .


Except that his firemen are the ones who would be fighting a fire in a room or garage with all kinds of explosive in it and no warning.

----------


## stumpy

i have been in the full time paid fire service many years , .. if you had to list every single explosive or flammable thing in your house , that may hurt a firefighter , then no one would ever enter your house hold , and we would stand on the out side and just let it burn to the ground .

----------


## Beavis

Running a fairly modest but useful set up

----------


## MSL

> Except that his firemen are the ones who would be fighting a fire in a room or garage with all kinds of explosive in it and no warning.


Have you notified the local brigade about the  gas cylinder attached to your barbecue or the petrol in your car or mower

----------


## Beavis

There's pretty much no danger of smokeless rifle propellant causing an explosion. Even more so when it is assembled into ammunition. Anyone who has ever burnt it will know its a non event. The bottle of meths, turps and my 10ltr of petrol in my garage would be significantly more volatile.

----------


## BRADS

> There's pretty much no danger of smokeless rifle propellant causing an explosion. Even more so when it is assembled into ammunition. Anyone who has ever burnt it will know its a non event. The bottle of meths, turps and my 10ltr of petrol in my garage would be significantly more volatile.


Youve never been to good garage fire that had loads of ammo in it then....
If your reloading room does have a shit ton of powder or loaded rounds in it boys and your house is getting a good bbq mention it to the boys on the truck.
While you don't have to they'll say thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> There's pretty much no danger of smokeless rifle propellant causing an explosion. Even more so when it is assembled into ammunition. Anyone who has ever burnt it will know its a non event. The bottle of meths, turps and my 10ltr of petrol in my garage would be significantly more volatile.


I heard of a guy lighting an entire bundle of cordite out of a 3 foot shell, no movie-like explosion...

----------


## Beavis

> Youve never been to good garage fire that had loads of ammo in it then....
> If your reloading room does have a shit ton of powder or loaded rounds in it boys and your house is getting a good bbq mention it to the boys on the truck.
> While you don't have to they'll say thanks 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I could imagine that, surely what the average handloader has doesn't cause that much of an added danger?

----------


## Mooseman

Compared to a lot of you guys my bench is basic, but it gets the job done.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Some of you fellas have some pretty flash setups one of the downfalls of our job is we don't live in our own place so I make do with an old bench with stuff strewn about the place in the garage, would like to set up a dedicated room one day.

----------


## WallyR

> Look on the positive though. You have soo much room for future purchases. One day you will decide to do some reloading and not be able to find that doohickey you know is there somewhere. I am liking that Lapua brass I can see, what are you reloading.


Reloading 308 for FT/R only at moment.
Plenty of Lapua - some came with CCI primers already, thanks to a forum member.
Hornady Classic kit, Hornady 308 dies and Lee 308 neck sizing die.
Also have some Federal and PMC brass which I'm intending to load with hunting bullets (125gn Sierra, 150 Nosler BT, 155 Amax, 165 Interlock, 168 Amax).
Picked up 470+ Federal 210M primers to play with as well.
Just need a cheap 308 hunting rifle that will be used as fitness improves and could be knocked about - and no tears if it does get banged about.
Seen a couple that are just a bit beyond my financial reach, but would fit the bill nicely.
For target use - 135 SMK, 155 Dyer HBC, 155 Lapua Scenar, 168 TMK, 168 Berger Hybrid Target and can use either of the Amax in a pinch.
 :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Some of you fellas have some pretty flash setups one of the downfalls of our job is we don't live in our own place so I make do with an old bench with stuff strewn about the place in the garage, would like to set up a dedicated room one day. 
> 
> Attachment 60875


Looks dedicated to me> :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## systolic

> Have you notified the local brigade about the  gas cylinder attached to your barbecue or the petrol in your car or mower


No. But then again I would _expect_ them to already know that barbeques often have LPG bottles and cars are likely to contain petrol and to take what precautions are necessary when they see one in, or near, a fire.

----------


## systolic

> I could imagine that, surely what the average handloader has doesn't cause that much of an added danger?


What is average? How is it stored?

Mine is in containers along the top shelf above the loading bench in the garage. About 15lb all up, although that includes an 8lb jug of 748.

If it burns it will be unconfined.

I've seen plenty of people store powder in a safe or other steel box that is likely to pressurize and explode like a bomb if involved in a fire.

----------


## Beavis

Mine just sits on top of my safe away from all the other flammable stuff.

----------


## zimmer

My current powder stock is 34 cans at around 15.5 kg. I keep maybe 2 cans at most at hand for current reloading, the rest are stored in a "facility" well away from the house. I also have a reasonable quantity of black powder stored in another place well away from the house. Likewise no lawnmower fuel is stored in my attached garage. Powder and primers are stored apart from each other. Paranoia huh? Regardless of whether smokeless powder burns or explodes I have no wish to get involved in a scrap with my insurance company if something untoward should happen. I am aware of people who store their powder in old metal ammo boxes - the worst thing to do as the powder is contained. Refer to Vihtavuori's recommendations for storage. But even uncontained powder will still burn quite vigorously in the open. If you have ever scrapped pistol or shotgun powder by burning you will know what I mean. If I have to dump any powder nowadays (rare) I just throw it on the lawn.

----------


## Sideshow

You throw it on the lawn? Dose that make the lawnmower go faster :O O:  :Thumbsup: ?

----------


## zimmer

> You throw it on the lawn? Dose that make the lawnmower go faster?


Nah, quite the opposite, slows the lawnmower down when it reaches the higher better growing patches of grass. Akin to pissing under a lemon tree.

----------


## Martin358

After following this thread i'm going to put all my spare petrol ,deisel and reloading powder in a shed away from my garage where it currently is.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, mines just a little corner of bench space, the rest is work shop stuff needed for making rifle barrels and the rifles. Just half my garage.
, the reloading and smithing shop.

----------


## Dermastor

That's a great set of repurposed drawers. What sort of gear do you turn out from you workshop? Its always interesting to know what other guys here make.

----------


## stumpy

> Hi Guys, mines just a little corner of bench space, the rest is work shop stuff needed for making rifle barrels and the rifles. Just half my garage.
> Attachment 60925, the reloading and smithing shop.


yeah but you probably make your own brass from brass  discs.....

----------


## homebrew.357

How the hell did he know that!!. :Wtfsmilie:  Hi Dermastor, I`v knocked up a Hawken plains rifle and a Quigley Sharps, posted on here.

----------


## 6x47

> Youve never been to good garage fire that had loads of ammo in it then....
> ..
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I def haven't but if this comprehensive test is anything to go by, it could be a pop-popping experience, def not an explosion

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SlOXowwC4c

----------


## BRADS

> I def haven't but if this comprehensive test is anything to go by, it could be a pop-popping experience, def not an explosion
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SlOXowwC4c


No explosion......never said there was did I? But when your standing there holding the branch and they start cooking off....I could think of better places to be😉

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## johnd

My humble reloading area, a far cry from the pistol weilding 3 gun toting hey days of blue 1050's rattling away!
These days I much prefer to stand and putter away one round at a time with the likes of the Wilson or the SS redding



I traded down from buckets of brass to little green boxes, all my shit can go in a tool box and come inside with me on wet dismal nights.

----------


## homebrew.357

A good cook off of live rounds I have seen when on national service, At the bren gun range loading up the 32 round mags, the amo came in round cardboard tubes with six round containers holding  sixty rounds each of.303 amo. Tear off the top lid, dump out the containers and all the cardboard scrap was put on a fire. Yep, some twit left two sixty rounds containers in and on the fire it went, a pause till they got red hot and all hell broke out. Some guys got hot bullets down the neck or bits of hot brass casing, but most got the hell out of there.     :Mouse:

----------


## Tommy

Reminds me: Me and my old man were at a local Guy Fawkes night thing in suburban Johannesburg in the mid 90's. Some drunk twat started thumbing 9mm rounds off his magazine into the big bonfire for a laugh, while a zillion kids were running around. He was argumentative earlier in the evening, so from memory someone dropped him with a pick axe handle.

----------


## Sideshow

> Reminds me: Me and my old man were at a local Guy Fawkes night thing in suburban Johannesburg in the mid 90's. Some drunk twat started thumbing 9mm rounds off his magazine into the big bonfire for a laugh, while a zillion kids were running around. He was argumentative earlier in the evening, so from memory someone dropped him with a pick axe handle.


Guess that slowed him up a bit :Thumbsup:  I'd have broken both his thumbs that would have had the same effect  :XD:

----------


## viper

Thought I would show my current bench. My wife and I are renting a very small 2 bedroom flat while we wait for our house to be built. Space is at a premium and I cant set up any where permanently so here's my solution. Thought it may show guys that want to get into it or try it you don't need a state of the art bench or amazing garage. This system works well, if it's cold or raining I put on some music and start producing or if it's sunny I use the table outside and listen to music and drink beer while I am reloading  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dermastor

Thanks for showing us your man corner Viper.  We look forward to seeing your expanded version when you get you place built. What part of town are you going to be moving into. One of those nice areas out past the beetle paddocks in amongst the pines?

----------


## viper

Haha, nah got a lake side section at Pisa Moorings, looking straight over the lake and up the Dunstans, can't bloody wait, your a long way away to know about this area mate.

----------


## 264 Luvr

My Reloading Hut in the backyard well away from my house, so no problems with powder storage.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Thought I already share mine but I will do again before I move house next week...

----------


## rossi.45

the bulk of my gear is kept in a shipping container . . powder, bullets, dies and assorted hunting/shooting stuff



the actual reloading gets done here, a bit tight for space but good enough for the time being .. . R

----------


## Mathias

> Attachment 61304
> 
> the bulk of my gear is kept in a shipping container . . powder, bullets, dies and assorted hunting/shooting stuff
> 
> Attachment 61305
> 
> the actual reloading gets done here, a bit tight for space but good enough for the time being .. . R


You can listen to the old wireless while reloading.....classic  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dermastor

@264luvr that's a great looking little cabin, we have recently spent time in the Pacific Northwest and yep it green with lots of big trees loved it. Thanks for posting.

----------


## 264 Luvr

> @264luvr that's a great looking little cabin, we have recently spent time in the Pacific Northwest and yep it green with lots of big trees loved it. Thanks for posting.


Only the sign comes from Oregon  :Have A Nice Day:  got it a few years ago when I was up in Oregon, as my wife has family there.
The hut was here when I brought the property, it's and old Forest Service hut almost like the one I spent 2 yrs living in when I done my Forestry training in the mid 70's, didn't plan to put so many photos on but am just learning how to post them, so will need more practice.

----------


## i41do2

Here's my setup
I'm new to reloading having loaded a few hundred rounds on my mates setup decided I needed my own. Just measuring up bits and pieces
Using Nathan Fosters book, great resource. Have to mount the press on a bit of 6x2 to be able to put it away so my 3 yr old doesn't Tutu with it.  Need to figure out how I'll mount the powder thrower next.
Awesome to see everyone's kit. I'll get there one day. Currently have 308 and 7mm08 I'm loading for
Looking to get a load going for 110gr ZMax in the 308.  I really find it satisfying 
Cheers
Dan

----------


## Dermastor

@i41do2 thanks for sharing mate. Your right it is very satisfying making up a brew of ammo with everything just right. Good on ya. Your collection of gear will slowly expand.

----------


## Ozzy

The bench was mostly tidy so I figured it was as good a time as any to take a photo.

----------


## P38

Recently I purchased some storage boxes with the intent of organising my reloading benches.

I finally got my A into G and organised my progressive loading bench like so


Now I only need to get this shit heap sorted and I'll be sweet again.  :Psmiley: 


Cheers
Pete

----------


## WillB

I have to move this: 



Down to here:

----------


## Shootm

I'm trying to find mine, it's round here somewhere  :ORLY: 
Lucky it's a wet day here going to have a tidy up.

----------


## 223nut

It's amazing how every square inch of space can be taken up before you get round to tidying things. Two old ex-school workbenches in the shed covered in crap and no where to put a rifle down to work on!

----------


## Shootm

Found it.

----------


## WillB

What a transformation. Gives me hope for the world

----------


## 223nut

Nice work, makes me motivated to find my bench mounted grinder  :O O:

----------


## Tombi

Finally setup up reloading bench and loaded first few rounds, working up a 243 round for varminting and it is coming together

----------


## clickbang

> Finally setup up reloading bench and loaded first few rounds, working up a 243 round for varminting and it is coming together 
> 
> Attachment 62709Attachment 62710


What are you shooting the 55g out of. I'm wanting a lighter varmint load for my rem 700

----------


## Tombi

@clickbang Just the standard T3 in .243

----------


## 57jl

holy shit :Cool:

----------


## 57jl

Wally R got a single shot 308 20" stainless fluted barrel threaded for suppressor open sights and rail to put scope on like new $650 if that helps?

----------


## .300 RUM Guy

> Found it.
> 
> Attachment 62678


A slave to Greg Duley also, I see!

----------


## 6x47

Better than a slave to ignorance I guess.

Your point is??

----------


## nightshooter

here's my bench after i put new mats on itit's a bit long for one pic :Psmiley:

----------


## Dermastor

Thanks for sharing though such a tidy bench is just asking for a big mission that will leave it in a shambles. I like the decoys up top, the one made from course cork caught my eye. It reminded me of my Grandfather who used to make his own decoys back when there was no option. A shaped cork body then he used to cut  the wings and heads off  ducks soak them in formalin and attach them to the cork. Very life like if somewhat odd smelling decoys.

----------


## nightshooter

@Dermastor most of the decoys i got from both my grandfathers so they are special to me, the one to left of the cork one was hand made in the 1930's and i got from a mate in his 80's and he told me his father made it and did the paint job when mallards came into where they hunted

----------


## Bryan

@nightshooter where did you get  the black mats from? 

Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## nightshooter

@Bryan i got mats from the warehouse,they are oil mat for under cars cut in half. i just put on, so took a pic as it was tidy

----------


## Dermastor

My wife is just back from the USA and among other goodies brought back a 2nd Chargemaster and dies for the new rifle project. I am a lucky little reloader with the best wife in the world.

----------


## Grubby

This is where I do my reloading,tinkering,drinking,toy fixing and much, much more.

----------


## Dermastor

@Grubby that's a great looking man cave.

----------


## 40mm

every time it gets cleaned, it gets messy.

----------


## Gibo

> every time it gets cleaned, it gets messy. Attachment 78369


Bro your floor looks like its sinking  :Wink:

----------


## 40mm

> Bro your floor looks like its sinking


Funny you said that. It was, till new bearers were fitted. Still the joists are sagging. I reckon they were fitted 'green' and not propped untill they had seasoned.

Another fun job to do one day..... 
There is a new, much fancy reloading bench to show off one day..... just gotta take a pic.

----------


## Three O'Three

Don't have one. Everything is stored out of sight

----------


## george44

usual mess, but have loaded shit loads over lockdown so all good!

----------


## george44

Attachment 177970 usual mess, but have loaded shit loads over lockdown so all good!

----------


## george44

Attachment 177970.  usual mess, but have loaded shit loads over lockdown so all good!

----------


## charliehorse

Need more shelves @george44

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Just the bare essentials

----------

